# Waze or Google Maps?



## Select300 (Jul 17, 2017)

What is the better GPS - Waze or GMaps?

I use GMaps, but would like some opinions on Waze....

Appreciated


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Can't go wrong with Google maps. My city doesn't have enough traffic for me to see the benefit to using waze


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I use waze.
But I think it is overrated. Both owned by google. G maps uses data from waze, vice versa. Waze will take you on a route that may only be 1 minute faster with indirect and possibly more dangerous turns. Which means more wear and tear on your car. Waze doesn't distguish between difficult routes and simple routes. G maps for the most part has eaylsy routes(i picked up an engineer that works at Google on maps that told me this).



Cableguynoe said:


> Can't go wrong with Google maps. My city doesn't have enough traffic for me to see the benefit to using waze


Agreed, if you are not driving in a congested city that has more than 4 routes to get anywhere, g maps is sufficient. And much cleaner.
The only benefit from using waze outside a city is the crowd sourcing part. For example people will report police traps, pot holes, etc.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I use Google. Only benefit to Waze may be traffic avoidance and I don't have much problem with that. Most riders are more familiar with Google Maps and more likely to trust their routing.


----------



## Sonoran Hot Dog (Jun 18, 2016)

I've used both and I still can't figure out which one I like better.

Whenever I'm in an area with speed traps, I always use Waze since it tells you what the speed limit is for the street you're on (and for the police reporting and other options).

However, Google Maps tends to provide more sensible routes, and if you miss a turn or if the passenger asks you to turn onto a specific road, Google Maps is faster at rerouting. Google Maps also has that button that will show you the full route, which is useful for me and anyone else who likes a general overview of where they're going, and it tells you specifically what lane you need to be in, which is handy if you drive on large freeways.


----------



## zenkikat (Jul 28, 2017)

I like Waze since I live in LA and partially do Uber in downtown LA, where it takes us 15 min to travel 2 miles


----------



## Nitro187 (Jul 27, 2017)

Does anyone use the built-in Uber maps, rather than Google & Waze?


----------



## madmoneymike5 (Jul 21, 2017)

Both.

I set Lyft and Uber to navigate using Google Maps on my primary device. I have a secondary device that I use for timers, fuel and mileage tracking, etc. This helps to spread out the load caused by those apps/tools and lets me keep my Uber/Lyft device "clean." But I also use the secondary device to display Waze without a route punched in. I generally put it in a "top down" view with north up. It helps me keep my situational awareness, especially when I'm in unfamiliar territory. If I come to a "conveniently" long enough light and the trip is still reasonably long enough to justify it, I may or may not punch the destination in. Or, if I find myself in a traffic jam that I don't think is going away, I might ask Waze to bail me out. Otherwise, I just let it tell me when there are hazards and traffic jams ahead.

The other thing I've found Waze good for on a second device is finding parking in downtown areas when I want to log off and stretch my legs, etc.

Edit:
As for the Uber and Lyft built-in navigation, I only switch to that when I am picking up a passenger and am getting very close to the pickup location. I have found that the pin or coordinates entered into Google Maps by Uber and Lyft driver apps is often inaccurate by enough to be annoying. It's usually spot on inside their apps. Once I get within a quarter mile or so, I switch over to the driver app. Lastly, I try to see what route Uber/Lyft thinks I should take; if it's way off from what Google Maps wants, I take a mental note that I might have to fight for my fare later over the possibility of having taken an "inefficient route."


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Waze is good for the social features, Google maps is good for the driving features.

Use both, and find out which one you gravitate towards.

I went with Google maps. I like the features, now that I know it, inside and out.

Regards,
A computer geek


----------



## BeantownSid (Jul 20, 2017)

Google Maps and it's new Driving mode is quite minimal and low distraction, IMO. Google Maps, FTW!


----------



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

I tried waze today. Worked fine until I dropped off my pax. Then I couldn't get it to stop. Kept wanting me to turn around and go back to drop off site. Weird. I had to switch back to Uber nav.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I've tried both and much prefer Google Maps. Waze gives me too many course corrections, sudden turns that make little sense -- and that's nerve-wracking for me and uncomfortable for my pax.

I find that a LOT of pax follow the route on one or the other, usually Waze -- and they sometimes ask why I use Google. I explain it exactly as above.

But nav is an individual choice. Try both and see which one you like.

Another option that I've used occasionally is to _navigate_ by Maps, but run Waze _in the background_ for things like red light camera info.



ricks2524 said:


> I tried waze today. Worked fine until I dropped off my pax. Then I couldn't get it to stop. Kept wanting me to turn around and go back to drop off site. Weird. I had to switch back to Uber nav.


Maps does the same thing unless you click "Done." I usually just close it at dropoff.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

I like the speed limit feature of waze lets me know when I go over speed limit.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I like the speed limit, too, especially when it's correct. Wish Gmaps would implement that feature.


----------



## billk50 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sonoran Hot Dog said:


> I've used both and I still can't figure out which one I like better.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area with speed traps, I always use Waze since it tells you what the speed limit is for the street you're on (and for the police reporting and other options).
> 
> However, Google Maps tends to provide more sensible routes, and if you miss a turn or if the passenger asks you to turn onto a specific road, Google Maps is faster at rerouting. Google Maps also has that button that will show you the full route, which is useful for me and anyone else who likes a general overview of where they're going, and it tells you specifically what lane you need to be in, which is handy if you drive on large freeways.


May I ask where is the button that will show you the full route?


----------

